# Extend A Stay-Propane/Butane Adaptor



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can buy a propane to butane adaptor, in order to connect the propane 'extent a stay' pigtail to a butane bottle .. 

I've looked in the ABP and Gaslow sites and also emailed Gaslow but they haven't replied yet .. :?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Do you just mean the thingy that fits on the butane bottle and some rubber pipe to your extend-a-stay?


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I had to cut the US original supplied pipe with a gaslow pigtail and fit them together.

Bit messy but works :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Superk said:


> Do you just mean the thingy that fits on the butane bottle and some rubber pipe to your extend-a-stay?


Yes, an 'extend a stay' pigtail with a butane conection, do you know if such a thing exists ? 
What I really want is a propane/butane adaptor



> I had to cut the US original supplied pipe with a gaslow pigtail and fit them together.
> 
> Bit messy but works


John... 8O 8O 8O 8O don't park next to me :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

why do you want to put butane on to the rv after a while you will have
big black marks up the side of the motorhome from the water heater
steve


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

monacosteve said:


> why do you want to put butane on to the rv after a while you will have
> big black marks up the side of the motorhome from the water heater
> steve


Hi ,

Normally I wouldn't use butane but propane is not available in Morocco.. we used it for a month on our last trip, I plumbed a bottle into the LP side, the Moroccan regulator is adjustable .. I never noticed any sooting, there shouldn't be any if the pressure is correct.. but this won't be possible if using the extend a stay ..

I still haven't found an adaptor .. so I may use this setup again..


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

i bought another pigtail to put my spanish reg on took a while to get it on the hose but was ok
steve


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Problem solved 

Steve, (nobbythehobby) .. emailed me with the correct part from the Gaslow site.

For Info.

Part No 01-4330

this adaptor lets you connect direct to any butane bottle using the propane pigtail.









If you want to use a Spanish bottle you will also need this

Part No 01-1671










Many thanks Steve


----------

